# Starting my Own Catering Business



## usm86 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi,
My name is David and i am Very new to the Culinary Field. I live in louisiana and i am a college student trying to make a little extra money on the side who knows maybe even after college continue with my business. I am needing help on what is the best way to start a Catering Business. Catering businesses down here are big and seem in high demand, i know a lot of recipes, but the buisness part i have no idea. I was wondering if any of you could offer a hand i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Check into the business licenses and permits required by the state and local governments.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Most important thing is getting customers, then a good contract. Everything after that is easy-peasy......


----------



## foodie4life (Jun 29, 2007)

USM

I actually started a catering company about 6 months ago and business is booming.
I have done a few big parties, but what brings in the steady money that helps pay the bills is CORPORATE. So when the parties come along it's a change which is nice, but then it is the icing on the cake. I put together several different menus, got a number, business cards, and a few other things. That helped me get my mind in gear (also helps that my mother is a Art Director who specializes in corporate branding). That helped me decide which avenue I was going to take. However the whole concept of my company has changed since day one. It's fine with me I am having a blast and business is great!

I would suggest you decide who your target market is first. Gather your thoughts and ideas. Put some print material together and hit the pavement. Once I decided which way I wanted to go I called all my contacts and sent out a mass email telling people I was starting. Then I went back to the drawing board and thought about meeting with some people and doing samplings. THat helps when you are new or should i say that has helped me. That way they meet you and are able to put a face with the company name and then they know what to expect when they order from you! I have done that for all my clients now. 

It's a blast, lots of work though! I eat sleep and breath it. Owning your own catering company is not a walk in the park! GO for it though, it is worth it! 

TRUST ME!!! 

Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

Why in the name of (pick a biblical character) would anyone hire you, based on your resume? You know alot of recipes? That does not qualify you in any way, shape, or manner to be a caterer.

You want to be a caterer? Get a job with a caterer and learn the business. Learn everything you can...from the food to the business...then ask about starting a catering business.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Used to think like that , Steve, had a catering biz for 10 years, but don't think like that anymore.

The small guys always made me look good. Their learning curve was my profit margin. Clients who balked at my contracts or prices always went to the new guys, and about 70% of the time, I usually got them the following year--no haggling over contracts or pricing. The cheap clients love the new guys, the new guys peak thier learning curve with the cheap clients, and I hate and refuse the cheap clients. 

It all kind of makes sense, there'll aways be new guys and always clients who refuse to sign contracts or pay 50% in advance.


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

I'm chuckling. Maybe in my 99.9% retirement, I've become more helpful to an aspiring beginner. On many occasions, the scenario you describe has been played out. When I hear the horror stories, I have mixed emotions. I'm sorry their "cheaper" event with a novice was a mess, but gleeful that they got what they paid for, and less, much less.


----------

